# 5-23-24 skyway pier



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Did pretty good at the skyway pier last weekend.. 











Well its been a while folks.. but ive finally gone fishing.
Got out of work friday and decided.. since the better half in in Ny. for the next 2 weeks , Im gonna go fishing.
Headed to the Skyway about 5pm... Traffic was terrible.. But i got there around 6pm. Tide was moving out slowly. I started to try and sabiki some green backs.. got a couple.. and tossed one way out onn the grouper rod.. Let it soak .. Tried some cut bait on double droppers not much other then pinfish..
Then i figured since the old lady wasnt here i have to use her pole " medium quantum something or other and a diawa something or other"
Light weight rod.. spooled with 10 lb ANde clear.
This is her bait rod. Well i had a fishfinder rig on.. simple 1/2 oz egg sinker a bead and a size 2 hook . Put a small live green back on tossed it near the pilings..
Figured id try for some mangrove snapper.
Well got one.. bout 6 inches . Tossed him back .. tried again.. another dink .. So i moved around nothing but babies.
Well tide started to pick up .. and i kept on working this pilling .. then BAM! 18 inch fat speck... tough to swing up onn that bridge on 10 lb test .. but i got em ..
Ran to the bait house to verify they were in season .. and they are .. 15 to 20 in slot one over 20 .
Well i had all eyes on me cause the pier had been pretty dead.
Well cast in the spot aagain.. BAM! another trout 19 inches... Wooo hoo im on a roll.
Worked it some more a few good hits and runs then nothing.. About midnight the tide slowed Moon came out and the mangos started to chew. Managed 2 keepers 13 inches and 14 inches and several throw backs.
The the trout came back .. Bam 24 inches.. theres my big boy..
Then another 19 inches..
Had a crowd at this point . managed 2 smaller specks and several break offs.

Guys next to me caught a 28 inch cobia and a huge one wanted to free him it was crazy ..
All in all a great night.. 4 big trout, 2 yummy mangos, 1 small spinner shark.. lots and lots of throwbacks of all sorts..
Man i love that pier!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

you use all those yellow buckets at the back for your greenbacks?

nice catch. i'd love to fish that pier.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I miss that place. Hoping to be back in O-town within a couple years.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job way to go.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's what else is available off there. It's been about 2 years for me:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Man i could go on and on .. about whats available there  











































Heres my biggest kingfish.....



























Big bait big fish










































Thats just a few from last year....


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

dang man, great pictures. sign me up haha


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That first fish, pic 04/12/2008. what is that?


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

pretty sure its a hogfish or hog snapper


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

great catching report with great pictures. I fished there on occations, more often last fall. I really like that pier even though I only caught mostly pin and mackles. With a young kit at home and gas price like this, I spend more time at home checking others' fishing reports. I am due for some keeper groupers soon which could pay for the gas as I noticed earlier today that blk grouper was selling $18.99per lb at one of seafood market in Orlando.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice pics...
Love the hog pic.. It looks like it is saying eat me...


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice hogfish. I heard they caught some off the Skyway a couple of months ago as well as out at Fort DeSoto. 

That is a very good sign of the water quality improving after the red tide from a few years ago.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Yep i love that place........


----------

